# Shadow is getting a new little brother



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Whoooo yay! Congrats! What a sweet looking little guy


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks WonderPup! We are excited ☺


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Probably gonna' seem like a lot longer then 2 weeks. Bet you can't wait. Charlie looks adorable. Bet he and Shadow become best friends forever. Can't wait to see even more pictures when your baby gets home.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Lovely.
Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is soooo cute! Looks like everyone is happy! congratulations on your new soon to be arrival! LOL
_


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Aww, he is adorable. Just cause I'm nosy, who are you getting him from?

I love little Apricots


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Aww Look SS, he and Taffy could be like me and mini me!!!!!!! He is sooo cute wanna pinch his cheeks!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

He is so adorable, I can understand how hard it has to be to wait. What a total cutie pie!!!!



passion4poodles said:


> Aww Look SS, he and Taffy could be like me and mini me!!!!!!! He is sooo cute wanna pinch his cheeks!!!


LOL..LOL. I LOVE that saying "me and mini me", cracks me everytime I hear it.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> He is so adorable, I can understand how hard it has to be to wait. What a total cutie pie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL..LOL. I LOVE that saying "me and mini me", cracks me everytime I hear it.


You're cracked!! You said it; not me! :rofl:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> Probably gonna' seem like a lot longer then 2 weeks. Bet you can't wait. Charlie looks adorable. Bet he and Shadow become best friends forever. Can't wait to see even more pictures when your baby gets home.



ROFL, two whole weeks??? Do you know how long that is in waiting for a puppy years?? *giggles*


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> You're cracked!! You said it; not me! :rofl:


Hrrummphh... LOL... I forgot to write the word "up" in there. Oh well, yeah, it's late at night.. or should I say early morning??


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Aww Look SS, he and Taffy could be like me and mini me!!!!!!! He is sooo cute wanna pinch his cheeks!!!


_That's so funny because I was thinking that when I posted the first time in this thread. They could be siblings! So cute!
_


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

We are getting him from a breeder here in Missouri. It's called Hearthside Poodles.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

lol, they do look alike ☺


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

forget the puppy years! It's killing us! lol. I am sure Shadow is more than happy to wait it out though ☺


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition, two weeks in waiting for puppy years is soooooooooo long! I remember very clearly what it was like waiting for the T Dog, mind you I was haunting poodle forums for about 8 months before I got him so it seemed like a really long time :lol:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww just love puppies. Bet you cant wait. I breed them and Im still like a little kids receiving a new pressie when Im getting one. It takes forever when I want my puppy now ound:


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> lol, they do look alike ☺


I was thinking the same thing!
Sweet looking little bugger! Congratulations.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

adorable little guy, i can smell the puppy breath from here!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Awww, I just checked out her website and she has a note about him belonging to us now! Makes it seem more official. We just saw him for the first time on Monday and my hubs is already wanting to call and check on him. We don't actually have to wait a full two weeks...we are picking him up on the 30th ☺


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Poodleroni said:


> Awww, I just checked out her website and she has a note about him belonging to us now! Makes it seem more official. We just saw him for the first time on Monday and my hubs is already wanting to call and check on him. We don't actually have to wait a full two weeks...we are picking him up on the 30th ☺


_
Ahhhh...a silver lining in the cloud of waiting. Good for you._


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Since the breeder is going to show some dogs this Saturday, we are picking him up on Friday. Here are some new Charlie pics that she sent to us ☺


----------

